# Stocking List Order =)



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello!

I have a 20G that is only inverts at the moment... going to plan to get some fishes but in sequential order...

1. Bicolor Blenny
2. Yellow Clown Goby (Maybe)
3. pair of clowns
4. Sixline Wrasse

What do you think?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

sounds fine to me. I'd make sure your rockwork is laid out so that there's lots of holes within the rockwork to let the sixline swim through it - mine loves to disappear into the rock, only to appear somewhere totally different.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

I dont plan to dump all fishes in the tank at once...

Probably over 3-4 weeks turnover for each stage...

I think I'll get a bicolor blenny tomorrow =) or should i get a midas?


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

Midas!!!! It will brighten up your tank 

btw you're going to love the sixline... sigh I wish it was with me today.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

looking at the colours. I would go with the blenny myself.

Plenny, Royal gramma... anything else purple/yellow.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

i can never tell a difference between a royal gramma or a psudochromis.. anyone?

and if i do, which sequential order should it be?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I want the one with the pixels whre the yellow and purple meet.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

after doing some research.. 

the pixelated fish is the royal gramma... they are peaceful.. so they cna go in with the blenny 

now to find one =)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Dragon Aquarium had both bi-colour blennies and royal grammas.

I picked up 2 yelloew clown gobies today.

They also had 4 different types of nudibranchs and I almost picked up two but I had enough willpower not to.

I know nothing about their care. The employees said they were scavengers... I said no thanks, liar


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

go purples and yellows


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

dragon aquarium is sooo far from me... its in mississauga rite!?

Brian.. how much u paid for your clown gobies.. and i want the monti!!!


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I paid 10$ for each one.

I have a 1.5-2." frag of monti left for free for anyone who wants to come pick it up.

Its not doing well in my tank and I hope someone can save it.


----------

